# Quick question........



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm really new to the slot car world and actually just have a quick question for a couple collectors......... If you could have any slot car out there right now which one would it be?
I only ask because my boyfriend is really into slot cars and I would like to buy him a really cool slot car that he would be both shocked that I could get and happy to own at the same time. I was going to wait until the slot car show in Ohio and just see which one he gets excited to see and really wants but I feel I should at least have a general idea of whats out there from other slot car collectors........ I would really appreciate any help I can get from you guys!!!!!!

Thank You so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

What up Babycakes? Thats what I call my GF, is he a tyco or afx or aurora collector? A chevy , ford or mopar collector? And how much do you want to spend is another question.


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

I know he has Tyco and AFX, I think I've even seen some Aurora in his collection, I have seen chevy, ford, dodge, and just about everything else, I know he has a huge collection and most of the ones he wont let anyone touch (including me!!!) are from germany and China, I've never gotten close enough to them to see what kind they are. I'm short and their up high!!!!
I'm willing to spend as much as needed (obviously would love to not spend a fortune) but I figured around $100-$200. 

He has a lot of indy looking cars and he is always talking about porshe and vettes, but i want to get him something every collector would love..... Does that make sense or should I start paying closer attention to what he has and which cars he enjoys?

Thanks for responding!!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*What a great idea BabyC....*

You will get all sorts of opinions here. Good ones too!!! My advice is not a specific car. My 2 cents is to be a little sneaky and nosey... kind of on the sly. The answer you seek may be closer than you think. Check out his cars when he's not looking to get an idea of what he has. If you can somehow find out ...

1) Was he into slots as a kid and what was his first car? Does he still have it?
To suddenly pull a piece of his lost childhood out of your purse and hand it to him would be priceless.... I know it would knock me for a loop!!!

or...

2) If he's more recently into slots, try to find out what his favorite REAL car is or what kind of racecars does he watch on TV. That's also a showstopper if you gave him that type of a personalized gift.

You will then want to make sure you order the brand and especially the SCALE he likes too. There are 3 main scales. Small like a hotwheels car means an HO slot car... There are 2 larger scales too. 1/32nd scale are about 6 inches long and 1/24th are about 8 inches long. 

I'm sure whatever you get him, it will become his NEW favorite car. It would be if it were mine!! You're obviously a pretty cool chic for taking the time to do some detective work. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Good luck!! nd


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I don't collect slot cars, I only race them.

If you want to get him something that he's gonna want to use.
Maybe a new Box Stock BSRT G3-R, P/N 901 rolling chassis for $34.95 from Scale Auto.

With a real pretty GT body and "body clip" like this Jaguar #44 for $11.00 from Lucky Bob's.










__________________


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

I know all of his cars are HO, and I'm not really sure how long he's been into slot cars, but i'm sure I'll be able to find out one way or another. I dont think it's been since he was a child but finding out what his first car was is an awesome idea.... I'll try my best to find out..... he doesn't really leave me alone with his slot cars very often, I think he's afraid of my inner desire to race them at high speeds, he sees how much i smile when I beat him when we race and maybe he's just afraid I'll beat him even more if I practice... hahaha just kidding!!!!! 

Thank you for the awesome ideas....
I'm sure your right whatever I end up getting him he'll love just because it came from me..... Thanks


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok so I played detective.... he's been collecting since he was a kid, his first car was a Jeep that came with a set that allowed him to change a piece of the track to be a hill or something...... not sure?????
And his dad used to have a 1977 Corvette yellow.......he used to drive it when he was in high school.... would be cool to get him this............ do they make a HO car like this.... i know that probably a stupid question but I'm new at this whole slot car thing........ 

Thanks for the help.......


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

tyco makes both a few yellow corvete an a couple jeeps


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Here's some info BC...*

Not sure about the Jeeps or Tyco (not my brand), but the Vettes exist. Aurora made some of what they called ... Covette "A" Production cars. They were AFX Magnatraction. They did make yellow one!! Pretty close to a 77 Corvette. Here's some pics....

http://members.aol.com/afxsteve/framtest.html

You might want to contact Tom Stumpf, who is a member of Hobby Talk. Here is a link to his member profile..

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/member.php?u=27784

Tom sells cars, might not have these, but may know who does. Tom's a great guy and HIGHLY trusted seller. Maybe a good starting point. Tom also does a lot of shows and sees who has what. 

You could also contact a few bigger collectors/sellers to see if they have any. Maybe if they don't have any, they'll at least know who might. Many of these guys set up selling tables at big slot car shows (like Tom). When they do, they in may cases network with eachother. Maybe you could find a pair of them (one for you too!!) within your budget?? You might want to look or ask about cars that are boxed (new old stock). This might eliminate the need for you to worry about condition. A lot of them are on ebay, but condition (getting what you pay for) is worth keeping in mind. If these guys don't have any, maybe you could ask if they would mind making a recommendation of somebody who might have something for sale. Perhaps you should not mention how much you are willing to spend though!! 

http://slotcarcentral.com/drupal-5/

http://daveshobby.net/Home_Page.php 

http://www.budshocars.com/

http://www.geocities.com/njhobby/

You can find quite a few on ebay (if you must resort to that). Here is a typical link to an auction with a yellow AFX Corvette that is currently up for bid. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200254725762 

As time goes on others will chime in and maybe some Jeep info will come out or some Tyco info which I don't know much about. nd


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Tyco made 12 differnet varieties of yellow vetts from the 427 open cockpit(one rare an one soso rare) to the 79 vette (5 different, one rare) to an 80 an 83, a 90an a 98, the rarest 2 would be the 79 yellow, grey an black X2 an the all yellow( no black dashes on the hood) 427 open cockpit both rated a 2 in the tyco book


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Living in heaven!*

I see a fellow slotter is living in heaven! So nice to see a girlfriend who likes slot cars and is so excited to share that with her man. In your quest you may consider the AFX style Auto World products. You said you wanted something to ad to his COLLECTION. The car that comes to mind to me is the Chrome iHobby 55 Chevy slot car that seems to be the collector piece in Auto Worlds slot cars. What man wouldnt love a 55 Chevy? LOL Well even if you do not use my idea please let us all know what car you do get your slotcar guy. We should all be so lucky to have a person to care so much for our love of these cars. Good luck finding that special gift. Keep us informed. 
Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

these are all great suggestions and I will research them when he's not around......... I just I will be able to find the perfect car for him........

I know how much he loves slot cars and cant wait to see his face when I get the perfect one.....

I really do appreciate everything guys........
if you get anymore ideas please let me know......

Thanks Again


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

You betcha!! nd


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*hi Babycakes*

where do you and your boyfriend race? what kind of track? do you know what kind of cars he races?

maybe us hobbytalkers ought to send babycakes a car of her own she can use to race her BF.

i know i would have liked to have a GF who raced with me:wave:


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

He has track set up in his house, we just goof around racing his HO cars when we're bored or I challenge him........ its just a fun way to spend time together and plus he gets a kick out of the fact I'm actually really good at the whole racing thing....... 

thanks


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

mking said:


> i know i would have liked to have a GF who raced with me:wave:


Yeah Mike, I'm sure your wife would be just fine with that.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Babycakes, in your opening post you mentioned about going to the Ohio show and watch what your boyfriend looked at (scouting him) to get hints of what car(s) to get. Good idea!!! Just try to be stealthy about it. It works for moms and dads at Xmas shopping time....


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah I planned on just telling him I wanted to go look at something and then buy the item he was looking at if I hadn't found the perfect car by then.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Here is a good site... this guy has pics of tons of different cars. Might be a fun trip down memory lane for him and you can see what is available as well.

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/page/slotcars.html


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Depending on what you decide on I would try reaching Robert Molta at Slot Car Central.
He goes by tubtrack on ebay.
email at : [email protected]
315 214 4792
113 Herz Street.
Syracuse , NY. 13208-3026
Bob is a great person to deal with and often throws extras in the package. Give him a call , he has EVERYTHING ! He is very knowledgeable too. I hope this helps you. Way to go on finding a cool surprise for the boy friend too , very thoughtfull.


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm starting to think that Slot Car Guys are the coolest people out there...... all of you are way more helpful then I thought...... I figured I would get maybe 2 responses.......

You guys really are awesome!!!!!!!!!
thanks


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

B C We are glad to help.Tell your boy friend we have a chat night here every Wednesday night . Everyone has been helped here by someone at one time or another so it is great to try to help a Newbie like your self


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

*Imfo Please!*

When you do find the special slot car, please keep us informed. We would love to know how this turns out! Thank you and have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

55 Chevy Nut said:


> When you do find the special slot car, please keep us informed. We would love to know how this turns out! Thank you and have fun! Greg:wave:


 
And don't forget to post a pic as well! Have fun...  rr


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok guys so I guess there is a chassis out that he wants, its the BSRT 905-EX club stock chassis..... Not sure if all of that is right or not..... he was online looking at it and was on the phone talking to me when he started talking about how bad he wanted it.......

You guys have been such a great help in the past....... IS THIS SOMETHING I SHOULD TRY TO FIND AND GET HIM OR IS IT SOMETHING I SHOULD JUST LET HIM GET HIMSELF???? IF YOUR GIRLFRIENDS/WIFE GOT YOU ONE WOULD YOU THINK IT WAS A GOOD GIFT OR WOULD YOU ASK YOURSELF "WHY DID SHE BUY ME THIS"?

I NEED HELP....... 

OH YEAH.... TO KEEP YOU POSTED............ I'M PLANNING ON BUYING HIM A SLOT CAR AT ONE OF THE SHOWS

THANKS FOR THE HELP


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here's a link to recent discussion of that chassis

http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?t=24682

Here's a link to where you can get one

http://www.scaleauto.com/bsrt/g3_cars.htm


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

The BSRT G3-R 905-EX is an excellent choice with it's it 3 ohm armature,
and strong ceramic traction magnets.
If it's 3 ohm armature is too much to handle,
he can put a stock 6 ohm armature in it for $4 and save that 3 ohm.

Get him that !
BSRT G3-Rs dominate the slot car tracks.
I want a girlfriend like you.








* and a 905-EX too.
--

...and ask him if he wants to use a lexan body on it, and get these too.

BSRT HT161 - 2-56 Threaded Aluminum Body Posts. $7.95

BSRT HT399 - G3 Threaded Body Post Installation Tool. $7.98
* and a 2-56 tap.

__________________


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

What every racer and collector wants but can never find (including me) is an AJ's Tow Truck.


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

ok guys so I decided not to buy him a car........ but I did buy a custom made display case for the cars he has already.........
It should be very nice....... its Cherry wood and has a glass door that will protect them..........

Think he will like it?????????


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

'atta girl!

Good plan.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Perfect! :thumbsup:


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

I really hope he enjoys it..... I cant wait till Christmas to find out.....


----------



## LOW ET (Jul 6, 2008)

babycakes said:


> I'm really new to the slot car world and actually just have a quick question for a couple collectors......... If you could have any slot car out there right now which one would it be?
> I only ask because my boyfriend is really into slot cars and I would like to buy him a really cool slot car that he would be both shocked that I could get and happy to own at the same time.* I was going to wait until the slot car show in Ohio* and just see which one he gets excited to see and really wants but I feel I should at least have a general idea of whats out there from other slot car collectors........ I would really appreciate any help I can get from you guys!!!!!!
> 
> Thank You so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i'm in ohio, when and where is this slot car show you speak of?


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm not sure..... my boyfriend was the one who told me about it...... I think it was back in October or something...... we didn't end up going to that one!
We went to one that was over by Chicago back in November.....


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

The display case sounds GREAT! Go with it!
I got the impression he seems protective of "his" cars. Have you considered getting a car of your own? Maybe he wouldn't mind as much if it were "your car" you crack up? It wouldn't have to be expensive. OR even better, this may sound "corny" (everyone chime in)you might consider getting two inexpensive matching cars with left over money. I remember back in the 60's a model company came out with a "His and Hers" Sonny & Cher Mustangs. Same car, different colors. Then with two evenly matched cars you could race the tires off em. You can have him teach you how to soup up your car. You'd learn alot and it would give you a deeper appriciation of the sport. Great idea for bonding/quality time or not?


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Why does this whole thing make me think of the comic strip Peanuts?

"Happiness is a warm slot car" 

or maybe

"Happiness is a slotcar racing girlfriend"


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

I do have a couple of my own cars, and he souped them up for me pretty well...... good enough to beat him most of the time........

I think the second quote would better describe our relationship:
"Happiness is a slot car racing girlfriend"
I couldn't believe the first time i ever asked him to race, I thought his eyes were going to pop out of his head and his jaw was going to hit the floor. He was excited.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

And I'm sure he just about yanked your arm out of its socket running for the track. :woohoo:


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

Pretty much....... when we took a break from racing so I could cook dinner I heard him call some freinds and tell them all about it........ i thought it was the funniest thing on earth...........
A lil secret he doesn't know is that I used to race slotcars with my dad when I was little so its something I enjoy doing............ 

and I figured one day i would tell him...... unless my dad does first........


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Do you have any sisters?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

This is a cool thread! I just met my new G/F a few weeks ago. I mentioned I was a slotter a few dates in, and she was like 'cool, race cars are rad!' and so I had to race her the last time she was over. We flogged my super IIIs for like an hour, I had the blue 'o5 mustang she had my teal Boss. She loves Boss stangs, and fave color is yellow so I scored her a nice fresh lifelike on the Bay, just waiting for it to arrive. 

Cakes, if you want more info on slot Jeeps, Im the guy you want to talk to. In fact, a few years ago, I submitted this article for an online Jeep reference page:

http://www.film.queensu.ca/CJ3B/Toys/HOSlots.html

Its a bit out of date, since at the time the AutoWorld Jeeps were just a grey proto. But if he digs the CJs, the AW models are a good place to start. You could go for any of the Daisy Duke variations, or the black and the green ones are real nice too. Too bad Ive lapsed on my resin castings for a while. You'll see some of mine if you click the link in that same article to my custom Jeeps. Someday im gonna get back to casting, and not only do more Wranglers but a ton of other Jeep models also.

Here's me and my squeeze being idiots at karaoke:


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Grunge - She's good lookin', into cars, and will race slots with ya. She's a keeper!


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

she's cute!!!!! way to go....... to bad we live so far away from eachother........ double date of racing slot cars and karaoke sounds like a blast........


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

H.O. racer said:


> Do you have any sisters?


I have one sister...... but she lives in Cali and would never think of racing slot cars.......... she is more like the hot guy in an expensive car gets her attention......... its really sad!!!!


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

Heres a couple ok pictures of me on vacation with my lil slot car dork!!!!!
I've definintley been cuter, but at least then you'll know who your talking to......


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Young love...*



babycakes said:


> Heres a couple ok pictures of me on vacation with my lil slot car dork!!!!!
> I've definintley been cuter, but at least then you'll know who your talking to......



No, no, no...you couldn't get any cuter than that. You both look very happy together...Sweeeet!

Keep on slottin' and thanks for sharring...

Bob...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw that is nice...zilla


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

ok....... so I was just wondering...... do any of you guys know of a website that lists all the 2009 slot car shows that are in the US?

I went to a couple in the last year but my bf doesn't really tell me about them until like the day before, so I never have time to prepare or take off work....... I would like to be the one to say pack your stuff we're going to a slot car show in ___________!!!!!

thanks guys


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

that was very sweet....... thank you


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Definitely. Babycakes is a keeper as well but we already knew that.


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

you guys are toooooooo much........... i cant handle it...........

back to slot cars.....................


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

WOW!!! Babycakes, your boyfriend "IS", ONE LUCKY GUY to have someone like YOU!!! I really hope he likes his new custom display case. I agree about your sister, her loss. Thanks for thinking about me. O'well, I'll keep looking. Sincerely,have a Very, Merry Christmas and Best Wishes for the New Year. Keep'er in the slot, Rich (H.O. Racer) 
P.S. Do you have any pictures of your Dad's &/or your boyfriend's track? By the way, Greg Bran's, H.O. SlotcarRacing.com The Information section, Swap Meets may be of intrest.


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

My boyfriend has a youtube video of us goofing around with a couple cars...... that he made into one video...... its kinda cool.......... take a look


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Like that slow motion slippy slidey stuff!! Cool movie!!!


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah its the bomb!!!!!!
hahaha............. enjoy.....


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joez870 said:


> Nice! :thumbsup:


What Joez said. :thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

yup Im a lucky dude. Seems that there are LOTS of lucky dudes on here. She knows REAL cars too. I didnt have to say a thing to her the other day, and she started popping off at some guy's '05-ish mustang riding on some 20" dubs, how that looks like pure crap and coke bottle mags are what REAL rides wear. And while Portland is getting its ass handed to it by about 10" of snow and freezing rain, all she wanted to do was take my jeep powersliding around, then have a couple Dead Guys and some food at a smoky pub.

Sucks I had to get out of her house tonite since she has 2 cats, and as severely allergic as I am, I start sneezing, wheezing and get generally miserable...


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah being allergic to her cats can kinda mess up a good night.......

I cant wait until he opens his present!!!!!!!
I'm sooooooooo excited


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Tuesday, 12/23/08, only two more days! TomorrowChristmas Eve, then the BIG day!


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Wensday, 12/24/08, Christmas Eve, the excitement mounts!!!


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah..... the only thing is we are going in opposite directions until around 5pm tmrw so I have to wait until then  
but oh well..............


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

OOOH! The suspense!!


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey everyone....... HE LOVED THE CUSTOM DISPLAY CASE!!!!!!!
He thought it was awesome...... I'm so excited...... thank you everyone for your help...... and I hope all of you had a great Christmas!!!!!!!!


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Happy "HE LOVED IT!!!!!!!" Tell us, has he filled it yet? Did you receive something slot related?


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

No he hasn't filled it yet..... he's still trying to figure out which room in his house he wants to put it!!!!! I've been trying to get him to put it up and fill it all weekend...... but no luck yet!!!!! I think he knows most of whats going to fill it...... I'll make sure we get some pics of it when he does!!!!!

I didnt get anything Slot Car related for christmas he got me the usual girlfriend gifts...... jewelry, clothes, and an I-Home for my Ipod......... but he's given me slot related gifts fro no reason before so thats good enough.........

I'll make sure we get some pics!!!!!


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Sounds like you did alright. Happy you had a GOOD Christmas. Getting slot stuff for no reason IS the best way to get it anyway. Lookin foward to the pics.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

babycakes said:


> No he hasn't filled it yet..... he's still trying to figure out which room in his house he wants to put it!!!!! I've been trying to get him to put it up and fill it all weekend...... but no luck yet!!!!! I think he knows most of whats going to fill it...... I'll make sure we get some pics of it when he does!!!!!
> 
> I didnt get anything Slot Car related for christmas he got me the usual girlfriend gifts...... jewelry, clothes, and an I-Home for my Ipod......... but he's given me slot related gifts fro no reason before so thats good enough.........
> 
> I'll make sure we get some pics!!!!!


hey and can you talk my wife into giving me one of those?lol:thumbsup:


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll try...... i've sen them on websites alot of places now...... his i had some custom things add to something a guy has done before.......

He thought it was really thoughtful and the best gift ever .......... now the only problem is....... HOW DO I TOP THAT GIFT FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE??????? It will definitely be hard....... but he's awesome and is worth any terrific gift i happen to find......


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

that's a nice gift alright.me and my wife don't see eye to eye on the whole slotcar thing...sigh...oh well,as long as i don't spend too much,she let's it pass.must be fun to race with the one you love!


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

its a blast...... sometimes i think i like to race more then he does...... or he's just sick of me always beating him..... hahahahahaha..... i hope he never reads this........ he'll kick my butt......... i like the fact that slot car racing is something we agree is fun..... because at the end of a long day when we want to do something fun but are super tired..... we can just race...... it's relaxing and we can still spend time together.......


----------



## kevin5797 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Here it is....*

Here is the case, cherry with green felt background, rolled lip shelves, glass cover, it is awesome!!!








yes Babycakes likes to race and is a mean competitor, I've never seen anybody else who could get a super g-plus indy body to fly off after a crash, also axles flying out, pick-up shoes and springs bouncing down the track after a crash, she is also good at the spin around and drive backwards for a while...then the car rights itself and takes off:freak:
I call those "Rockfords" like he used to do.
Working on more cars for her, she need wheelie bars for one car and a female resin driver for another, anybody know where to get one of those?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That case is gorgeous!!! You are a lucky man X2!!! I need to make one for myself one of these days..(famous last words) and that design is way better than anything I could have ever dreamed up! I did say you were lucky..right?? :thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah it took a couple phone calls and alot of good descriptions to get that case to look that way........ i knew it was a godd idea to get him that case and it would turn out pretty nice...... but i guess it takes an awesome craftsman and a very dedicated girlfriend to get that awesome of a piece of work!!!!!!

I think he knows how lucky he is.......... MAYBE!!!!!!

no just kidding........ i'm pretty sure he knows


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah i maybe good at destroying cars and making them explode...... but i'm a good racer too........ 

or at least i try to be.......


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

kevin5797 said:


> Here is the case, cherry with green felt background, rolled lip shelves, glass cover, it is awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how about some pics of the cars in the case?we all like to see peoples collections!:thumbsup:


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

i know he's still trying to figure out where to put it...... we promise once its filled...... there will be pics!!!!


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Awesome looking case! Very thoughtful gift indeed and would delight any slot racer. I don't have enough shelf queens to fill that thing but I could get some use out of it nonetheless.


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah i think he's putting the cars he doesnt want dusty and then sme that he rarely runs..... so nothing happens to them...


----------



## babycakes (Sep 15, 2008)

you may have to wait a couple more months before the cars get put in there...... he may be moving and theres no point in mounting it just to take it back down in a month or two..... sorry guys......
but i promise as soon as its up on the wall and full we will get pics......


----------

